# Anyone use Ascend by Winfield on alfalfa?



## caddy45 (Mar 8, 2016)

Local co-op pushing it and acts like its the hottest thing since sliced bread. Sounds like snake oil to me as I can't find any field trials on it and all info provided by Winfield for it has asterisks about results not being typical. Will include a link for an article on the stuff. Any info is helpful. Thanks.

http://www.midwestforage.org/pdf/790.pdf.pdf


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

caddy45 said:


> Local co-op pushing it and acts like its the hottest thing since sliced bread. Sounds like snake oil to me as I can't find any field trials on it and all info provided by Winfield for it has asterisks about results not being typical. Will include a link for an article on the stuff. Any info is helpful. Thanks.
> 
> http://www.midwestforage.org/pdf/790.pdf.pdf


Tell them you will check next year with some of their customers....

Regards, Mike


----------



## caddy45 (Mar 8, 2016)

They gave me a gallon for free, enough to do some tests. So I'm going to find out first hand.


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

I am doing my master's degree research project on plant growth regulators on alfalfa production. This is one of the PGR's I am using. Will be doing trials this summer. Looking forward to the results.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

caddy45 said:


> They gave me a gallon for free, enough to do some tests. So I'm going to find out first hand.


That is more like it....then you are not the guinea.

Regards, Mike


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

We used it over about 200 acres of corn last year. Tried it as a foliar feed on some soybeans too. There was a yield response, not overly dramatic though. About enough to cover the cost and application, and little left over. I was approached by our agronomist if I was interested in trying it on an alfalfa field for this year. Still haven't decided whether I want to go thru the hassle of all of the extra work.


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

What all extra work goes with it? Just a foliar application across the field correct?


----------



## caddy45 (Mar 8, 2016)

Not any extra work, can be foliar application or banded in as well. It just costs an arm and a leg. Want to say it's over $600 for a 2.5g. once I was told that I zoned out and didn't hear anything after that......


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

Holy sh**!!!!!!!


----------

